# TPO flat roof



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Well this particular roof is in san Clemente California, it rarely gets above 80 degrees and half the time it's overcast. So it might hold up well compared to some of the harsh climates you folks are in. Just thought I would mention this. I'm sure location matters a great deal in this respect. It's firestone my roofer is recommending.


Of all the TPO's. Firestone and Genflex are the best in my opinion. Just make sure its installed right and you'll be ok.

TPO is not the big evil. We all have our favorites.

TPO will due just fine! For 15years....:laughing:


----------



## true north54 (Feb 4, 2013)

I try to stay away form roofing if I can. I do offer flat roof repairs and maintenance. Were I am at we have 3 big commercial roofing outfits. So I'm left with the scraps and what ever the big dog in town throws my way, mostly small residential gigs. The way it looks, any roof put on in the early 80's to early 90's was a trocal. We also have an outfit in town that covers with Dura-last. I have also had the pleasure of repairing lots of that. The stuff seems to " tornado" crack all over the place. Not sure why. I've seen it in shady areas and in sun exposed areas.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

LCG said:


> Of all the TPO's. Firestone and Genflex are the best in my opinion. Just make sure its installed right and you'll be ok.
> 
> TPO is not the big evil. We all have our favorites.
> 
> TPO will due just fine! For 15years....:laughing:


It will be 60 mil over 1/4 densdeck


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> It will be 60 mil over 1/4 densdeck


Fine!!! 16years....

Kidding. You'll be fine. Just make sure he a reputable installer and knows his game. That's half the battle!:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

LCG said:


> Fine!!! 16years....
> 
> Kidding. You'll be fine. Just make sure he a reputable installer and knows his game. That's half the battle!:thumbsup:


It just gets better, :laughing: thanks for the info LCG


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

true north54 said:


> I try to stay away form roofing if I can. I do offer flat roof repairs and maintenance. Were I am at we have 3 big commercial roofing outfits. So I'm left with the scraps and what ever the big dog in town throws my way, mostly small residential gigs. The way it looks, any roof put on in the early 80's to early 90's was a trocal. We also have an outfit in town that covers with Dura-last. I have also had the pleasure of repairing lots of that. The stuff seems to " tornado" crack all over the place. Not sure why. I've seen it in shady areas and in sun exposed areas.


We are still certified Duro but stay away from it. I would say we did around 70 roofs over a 3 yr period in Duro. Then we started seeing failures in other Duro roofs. Older roofs 10-13yrs. That's when we ran like hell. They have come out with some "new" rolled goods that are reformulated. I guess we'll see in 15 years if they can hold up.

Duro has had such a bad run lately. I think some of the issues stem from the grip pulls people are using to install them. Installers are literally thinning the mil of the roof pulling so hard on it. 

We won't be going back! That is unless someone asks for it and we can't convince them otherwise. We have a local guy who live a dies by duro. I simply tell the customer the truth. We used to install it now we don't. Here's why!

I fear duro is the next Trocal. I hope not.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

It seems like the best solution to your problem would be tpo with a nice thick layer of sunscreen.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

If you are going to put tpo with coating - might as well go with pvc - it will be the same money.

installation is the same, so your roofer can just get carlisle / versico over the counter at any roofing supply - the cost difference will be $30-40 / sq. that is all


as for trocal - i did extensive research into it over the years - not on purpose, but jus so happened that I talked to a lot of former trocal managers and regional reps. 

their unreinforced sheet that was and still is shuttering, was imported from germany, where they do not have such harsh winters as we do. their US made sheet did not have these problems (at least not to the same extent).

the later contained the issues with shattering, and started doing reinforced stuff, and then were scooped up by johns manville..

but yea - there are still trocal roofs out there - we recently repaired some - and they weld just fine! http://www.coolflatroof.com/flat-roofing-blog/pvc-roof-repair/


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

coolflatroof said:


> It is funny to hear that TPO is the "king of the south" ( the hot regions such as TX, TN, etc), since MRCA issued a warning about TPO failing prematurely in hot areas due to heat and UV exposure.
> http://mrca.org/uploads/files/technical/TR_Advisory_on_TPO_2-10-2010.pdf
> 
> And although ASTM standard for TPO has finally been "created", requiring at least 15 mil top ply, and better thermal and UV performance, who knows what you are getting - they don't mark membrane as "up to standard" :laughing:
> ...


To be quiet honest, publications are great but first hand experience is what I'm speaking from. Just walked a PVC on Monday, it was so worn it looked like a worn out white tarp on their roof and it was only 8 years old. TPO is the only single ply that holds up around here, I wish more people would go with old school torch down but times have changed.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BrandConst said:


> To be quiet honest, publications are great but first hand experience is what I'm speaking from. Just walked a PVC on Monday, it was so worn it looked like a worn out white tarp on their roof and it was only 8 years old. TPO is the only single ply that holds up around here, I wish more people would go with old school torch down but times have changed.


Torch is too dangerous, had a home catch fire and luckily we got it out before there was any damage. I don't let my roofer do torch anymore.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

BrandConst said:


> To be quiet honest, publications are great but first hand experience is what I'm speaking from. Just walked a PVC on Monday, it was so worn it looked like a worn out white tarp on their roof and it was only 8 years old. TPO is the only single ply that holds up around here, I wish more people would go with old school torch down but times have changed.


Fair enough.


----------



## coolflatroof (Jan 26, 2008)

BrandConst said:


> To be quiet honest, publications are great but first hand experience is what I'm speaking from. Just walked a PVC on Monday, it was so worn it looked like a worn out white tarp on their roof and it was only 8 years old. TPO is the only single ply that holds up around here, I wish more people would go with old school torch down but times have changed.


Do you have pictures of that PVC? Can you send them to me? 

Thanks


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

Tpo will last longer than 15 years if its maintained. I usually have my customers get on a maintenance program that lets me inspect it every 6 months and put a coating on it after 5 years. No slope is a good product for flat roofs and it can handle ponding water. If its sloped, I use sbs coatings. And I second the statement that you should fully adhere it.


----------

